# 457 Dependent/Spouse Work Rights FAQs



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

I have consolidated few Faqs on this topic and would like to share it with you.


=========================================================
457 Dependent Work Rights FAQs

Partner : Main applicant who has 457 Visa sponsored by his/her company
Dependent : A dependent of the partner(Spouse/DeFacto) who has Visa sponsored by his/her "Partner"'s company

1. Can a Dependent work full time in Australia
A. You are free to work for whomever you want and to work however many hours you want. (Only your partner has restrictions)

2. If a company wants to employ Dependent, do they have to have special requirement as accordance to Immigration rules? (e.g.: ‘Approved standard business sponsor'?). Do they have to lodge a new Nomination/Sponsorship application for Dependent or do they need to Transfer the Sponsorship?
A. No, you have a valid working visa. That's all you need to be able to work. The new company does not need to do anything other than make an offer and pay you in accordance with your employment contract.

3. I do not wish to change my sponsor for 457, so would the question #2 still apply for my case?
A. Your Partner's company is effectively your sponsor. If your relationship ends, then so does your visa. Similarly, if Partner's company sacks Partner and immigration cancels his visa, all his/her Dependent's Visa is also cancelled at the same time. Unless one of you finds another sponsor you would all have to leave. The validity of the dependent visa is fully dependent on the main applicant being employed in Australia.

4. Can I work from Australia(remotely) with my Indian Company?
A. Its legal for you to work, whether remotely or otherwise as spouse visa for 457 has unlimited work rights.

5. If I am working remotely and I am on Indian company Payrolls, do I need to pay Tax for both Indian and Aussie Governments?
A. Yes, you need to pay Tax on your all incomes in Australia also. Because, 457 visa comes with tag "Resident of Australia for Tax Purpose"

6. The Nominated Occupation and Sponsor details in Dependent visa are same as in Partner visa. will it cause any problem?
A. No. It should not be a problem. Dependent can work in any field/domain and in any Role as long as his/her new company is willing to offer a job.

=========================================================


If you have few more queries, any corrections, any additions, any suggestions please let me know.


Also, if you find this information useful, please hit Thanks/Like or rate this thread  so that Admin can make this thread as STICKY


----------

